# Kodiak island salmon fishing/ deer hunting trip partner needed 2020



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I am planning on a trip to Kodiak Alaska last week of September in 2020. 2 weeks required. 1st week will be roadside camping and fishing for pacific run silver salmon. If you have never tasted fresh wild Alaskan silver salmon, you are missing out. the fishing is just plain stupid. Kodiak island has some of the best silver salmon fishing you will ever find. we rent a car and tent camp on the road system, which, offers several opportunities to catch fresh salmon in the ocean and tributaries. We will easily be able to fill a cooler or 2 with fresh salmon. there are a couple places in the town of Kodiak that can process our catch for the trip home or just ship it back.
The 2nd week we can fly into a remote community via island air scheduled airlines. The deer at that time will be up high so we will hike up and spike camp in to the nearby mountains and pursue Sitka black tail deer. winters have been mild the last couple of years so deer number should be good.
The trip costs will be car rental for the week split 2-3 ways, scheduled flight from Kodiak to one of the many communities. Meat shipping cost and a flight from det to Kodiak. I have an Alaska air miles card that offers a companion fare, so if anyone is interested we could fly rather cheaply. a ticket without the card would cost about 1000 rt det-kod. fish and hunting tags 5-600. Depending on how many go (no more than 3) we could do this trip for roughly 2500 a piece.
Looking for serious people.
Note; I don't want to do a boat trip, I don't want to do a lodge trip, this trip will be a bare bones outdoorsman diy trip.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> I am planning on a trip to Kodiak Alaska last week of September in 2020. 2 weeks required. 1st week will be roadside camping and fishing for pacific run silver salmon. If you have never tasted fresh wild Alaskan silver salmon, you are missing out. the fishing is just plain stupid. Kodiak island has some of the best silver salmon fishing you will ever find. we rent a car and tent camp on the road system, which, offers several opportunities to catch fresh salmon in the ocean and tributaries. We will easily be able to fill a cooler or 2 with fresh salmon. there are a couple places in the town of Kodiak that can process our catch for the trip home or just ship it back.
> The 2nd week we can fly into a remote community via island air scheduled airlines. The deer at that time will be up high so we will hike up and spike camp in to the nearby mountains and pursue Sitka black tail deer. winters have been mild the last couple of years so deer number should be good.
> The trip costs will be car rental for the week split 2-3 ways, scheduled flight from Kodiak to one of the many communities. Meat shipping cost and a flight from det to Kodiak. I have an Alaska air miles card that offers a companion fare, so if anyone is interested we could fly rather cheaply. a ticket without the card would cost about 1000 rt det-kod. fish and hunting tags 5-600. Depending on how many go (no more than 3) we could do this trip for roughly 2500 a piece.
> Looking for serious people.
> Note; I don't want to do a boat trip, I don't want to do a lodge trip, this trip will be a bare bones outdoorsman diy trip.


That sounds like a blast Brush! Question... Would you be willing to call my wife & get the OK for me???


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> I am planning on a trip to Kodiak Alaska last week of September in 2020. 2 weeks required. 1st week will be roadside camping and fishing for pacific run silver salmon. If you have never tasted fresh wild Alaskan silver salmon, you are missing out. the fishing is just plain stupid. Kodiak island has some of the best silver salmon fishing you will ever find. we rent a car and tent camp on the road system, which, offers several opportunities to catch fresh salmon in the ocean and tributaries. We will easily be able to fill a cooler or 2 with fresh salmon. there are a couple places in the town of Kodiak that can process our catch for the trip home or just ship it back.
> The 2nd week we can fly into a remote community via island air scheduled airlines. The deer at that time will be up high so we will hike up and spike camp in to the nearby mountains and pursue Sitka black tail deer. winters have been mild the last couple of years so deer number should be good.
> The trip costs will be car rental for the week split 2-3 ways, scheduled flight from Kodiak to one of the many communities. Meat shipping cost and a flight from det to Kodiak. I have an Alaska air miles card that offers a companion fare, so if anyone is interested we could fly rather cheaply. a ticket without the card would cost about 1000 rt det-kod. fish and hunting tags 5-600. Depending on how many go (no more than 3) we could do this trip for roughly 2500 a piece.
> Looking for serious people.
> Note; I don't want to do a boat trip, I don't want to do a lodge trip, this trip will be a bare bones outdoorsman diy trip.


When do you need commitment? And are you over all a nice guy and reasonable? Ha Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

steelyspeed said:


> When do you need commitment? And are you over all a nice guy and reasonable? Ha Ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 No later than Dec. no im not nice at all and I am not very reasonable. Ha ha


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Know this, Kodiak island is a demanding place. brutal weather conditions, plenty of big bears and the terrain can be a bitch. some places its steep and thickly vegetated other places its rolling and sparce. A person needs to be in shape, of sound mind, and able to deal with discomfort.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> No later than Dec. no im not nice at all and I am not very reasonable. Ha ha


Good answer, I will send you a PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooooh, sounds tempting!!!


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Just got back,
Where r u thinking for deer?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

South end down by old harbor


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Also thinking about flying in to one of the alpine lakes on south end, depends on what the small group would want to do. Seahawk air would charge 1800 for a round trip flight in for 3 guys.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

1000 bucks a piece for airfare to kodiak from Det.
560 for licences and tag.
600 bucks per person for bush flight
700 split for car rental fees if people want to fish roadside
For the hunting part of the trip roughly 2200 +
Miscellaneous costs for shipping meat and trophy home
Add a little more if you want to fish.
We could always do 7-10 days of hunting and if people didn't want to fish they could just go home. But I figure hell we are going to be in a place where some of the best silver salmon fishing can be found in Alaska why wouldnt ya fish and bring home a cooler full of fresh alaska pacific salmon?,


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Know this,…...A person needs to be in shape, of sound mind, and able to deal with discomfort.


Is one out of three enough to qualify? I could do two a couple afternoons/week if I absolutely had to. Seriously, if I was even five years younger I would jump at an opportunity to go to Kodiak.

Not many people would be trusting enough to offer someone an opportunity of a lifetime without asking anything concrete in return. I tip my hat to you, twice. FM


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Is one out of three enough to qualify? I could do two a couple afternoons/week if I absolutely had to. Seriously, if I was even five years younger I would jump at an opportunity to go to Kodiak.
> 
> Not many people would be trusting enough to offer someone an opportunity of a lifetime without asking anything concrete in return. I tip my hat to you, twice. FM


I hear ya, I'm not sure how many of these types of trips I have left in me. I'll turn 60 durring this trip, so I want to go while I can still do it. Wife isn't thrilled about me going alone on this trip, but I will if I have to. I have an opportunity to go in a lodge setting with some members here, but I'm not ready for that and they aren't interested in fishing, so I am bowing out of that trip. Maybe when I'm 70 I'll do the lodge thing. Haha


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Great attitude! As I have quoted an old hunter multiple times, one I met on a trip 31 years ago in The Bob: "You might not be able to afford it, but you can do it. I waited until I could afford it and now I can't do it." 

Those who put off adventures by telling themselves they will do it "tomorrow" may be in for a sad awakening. As example; How many of us know people whose knees went bad, or ticker started acting up, or back issues arose, etc. before they hit 50 or even 45! FM


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This will be a true Alaskan experience. I hope one or 2 will join me. Kodiak is a neat place, wild setting and teaming with wildlife. the hunting will be good but I tell you what, the Alaska fishing experience is exceptional.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Great attitude! As I have quoted an old hunter multiple times, one I met on a trip 31 years ago in The Bob: "You might not be able to afford it, but you can do it. I waited until I could afford it and now I can't do it."
> 
> Those who put off adventures by telling themselves they will do it "tomorrow" may be in for a sad awakening. As example; How many of us know people whose knees went bad, or ticker started acting up, or back issues arose, etc. before they hit 50 or even 45! FM


Perhaps you could do the fishing part of the journey? lots of cool places on the island to see and not much involved for getting to roadside streams and lagoons. Something to think about. I would be up for a charter fishing trip even.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm really thinking about this one Alaska is calling me back.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Gear for the trip, I have two backpacking stoves, a 1 man hilleberg tent and a 2 man hilleberg tent , couple of extra sleeping pads.
So you would need a pack, fishing poles of your choice, gun or bow, warm and wet weather clothing a sleeping bag and binos, and whatever else you personaly prefer.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I'm really thinking about this one Alaska is calling me back.


its an addicting place


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A few people are seriously considering the trip. I think probably 3 would be maximum, if we decide to do a bush flight weight will determine size of plane and trips and costs will be higher with more people. This will be first come first served so those that want to commit should do so.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I was already kind of planning on heading back to AK next year as is. Im very interested. Was just trying to decide on species. This sounds like a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

roo said:


> I was already kind of planning on heading back to AK next year as is. Im very interested. Was just trying to decide on species. This sounds like a blast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You are welcome to come man


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Brushbuster I would absolutely love this trip!!!! I'm booked for a BC Moose hunt the first 10 days of Oct 2020 or I'd be all in. I'll keep my fingers crossed you do a follow up a year or two later!!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Brushbuster I would absolutely love this trip!!!! I'm booked for a BC Moose hunt the first 10 days of Oct 2020 or I'd be all in. I'll keep my fingers crossed you do a follow up a year or two later!!!


Id like to do pow next. Im going to put in for the spring bear draw this fall for the 2021 spring hunt.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Id like to do pow next. Im going to put in for the spring bear draw this fall for the 2021 spring hunt.


Welcome back you naughty naughty boy!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Welcome back you naughty naughty boy!


Hard to keep a good man down


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

We'll be heading there the last week of October in 2020. Found a small outfit that rents out houses and transports you by boat every day to wherever you'd like to go in the bay. Thought about doing a forest service cabin but for the price of this, having electricity and meat house and freezer, it didn't seem like a bad option.

My question for those that have been is what rain gear to take? The two schools of thought seem to be Kuiu/Sitka/First Lite and be in it for over $500. You may get a great set that doesn't leak, you may find leaks at the seams and no matter what still be careful brush busting. Then I find people that say to get HH impertech and just know you'll probably sweat to death but will keep the rain out for sure. Anyone that has been feel free to chime in.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Adam Gibbs said:


> We'll be heading there the last week of October in 2020. Found a small outfit that rents out houses and transports you by boat every day to wherever you'd like to go in the bay. Thought about doing a forest service cabin but for the price of this, having electricity and meat house and freezer, it didn't seem like a bad option.
> 
> My question for those that have been is what rain gear to take? The two schools of thought seem to be Kuiu/Sitka/First Lite and be in it for over $500. You may get a great set that doesn't leak, you may find leaks at the seams and no matter what still be careful brush busting. Then I find people that say to get HH impertech and just know you'll probably sweat to death but will keep the rain out for sure. Anyone that has been feel free to chime in.


You going to Zachar bay? There are few members here that are doing that exact same trip same time frame also, I was going to do that trip but decided I wanted to fish for the silvers in september.
Good raingear is a must. I have yet to get wet in my FL seak set.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

So I have been talking to my pilot about getting into some of the remote stretches of the island away from all the boat hunters, good numbers of deer and possibly a river that would allow us to fish remotely for silvers and possibly steelhead, I asked him about one of the more famous rivers on the island and he strongly suggested the Ayakulik river. This river is notorious for steelhead and silvers, a real fishermans gem. The mountains surrounding the river are pretty gentle ranging from 1000 to 1800 feet. They would be on south west side of red lake area. The price tag though is almost 3000 for the roundtrip flight including meat out split 3 ways so if we decided on that trip it would be 1000 bucks a piece for bush flight, 1000 bucks for flight from det to kod. and about 560 for tags and licenses. We could shorten the trip up and not do the roadside fishing and car rental. So about 2600 per in necessities. I am telling you guys, this is going to be an epic trip.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

He is asking me for confirmed dates and we don't have a huge rush to get booked yet, but we shouldn't delay. Schedules fill up quickly


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> You going to Zachar bay? There are few members here that are doing that exact same trip same time frame also, I was going to do that trip but decided I wanted to fish for the silvers in september.
> Good raingear is a must. I have yet to get wet in my FL seak set.


Actually yeah, Zachar Bay. They seemed a bit shocked that we we're coming from Michigan. They said most of their clients are usually from Alaska. Happen to know who is going? Wouldn't mind chatting with them to get their opinion on a few things.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Adam Gibbs said:


> Actually yeah, Zachar Bay. They seemed a bit shocked that we we're coming from Michigan. They said most of their clients are usually from Alaska. Happen to know who is going? Wouldn't mind chatting with them to get their opinion on a few things.


Soggybottoms. He did a brooks range trip last year for caribou with a few others here. They have a thread going from last year.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Soggybottoms. He did a brooks range trip last year for caribou with a few others here. They have a thread going from last year.


Sorry, soggybtmboy https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...boy-huntmaster-koz-bow-family-friends.596694/


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I found this blog covering the hunt I want to do https://hunterlandowner.wordpress.com/category/alaska-hunting/


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> South end down by old harbor


I'm very envious-Good For You!

I took this Sitka buck two years ago out of Old Harbor. A trip of a lifetime! (I wouldn't expect many days this beautiful though. LOL)


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you have a spot open still? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

roo said:


> Do you have a spot open still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes, I need 2 guys


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm very envious-Good For You!
> 
> I took this Sitka buck two years ago out of Old Harbor. A trip of a lifetime! (I wouldn't expect many days this beautiful though. LOL)
> 
> View attachment 396901


Nice buck man, it looks like we are going to go a little farther to the north west by Alayuklik river and red lake area..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm very envious-Good For You!
> 
> I took this Sitka buck two years ago out of Old Harbor. A trip of a lifetime! (I wouldn't expect many days this beautiful though. LOL)
> 
> View attachment 396901


Did you go with Jeff Peterson?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Did you go with Jeff Peterson?


No we did not.

But we did run into him guiding a few Spanish speaking hunters from south of the border who were completely outfitted with the best guns and gear money could buy! You do the math. Lol.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Adam Gibbs said:


> We'll be heading there the last week of October in 2020. Found a small outfit that rents out houses and transports you by boat every day to wherever you'd like to go in the bay. Thought about doing a forest service cabin but for the price of this, having electricity and meat house and freezer, it didn't seem like a bad option.
> 
> My question for those that have been is what rain gear to take? The two schools of thought seem to be Kuiu/Sitka/First Lite and be in it for over $500. You may get a great set that doesn't leak, you may find leaks at the seams and no matter what still be careful brush busting. Then I find people that say to get HH impertech and just know you'll probably sweat to death but will keep the rain out for sure. Anyone that has been feel free to chime in.


 A worn out pair of breathable stockingfoot waders works well for the lowers , good gore tex up top. This is for clear days...on wet days wear helly hansons over it. The one drawback to HH rain gear is the fact that it is slick enough when wet to allow one to slide down a mountain like a kid on a tobaggon.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Adam Gibbs said:


> We'll be heading there the last week of October in 2020. Found a small outfit that rents out houses and transports you by boat every day to wherever you'd like to go in the bay. Thought about doing a forest service cabin but for the price of this, having electricity and meat house and freezer, it didn't seem like a bad option.
> 
> My question for those that have been is what rain gear to take? The two schools of thought seem to be Kuiu/Sitka/First Lite and be in it for over $500. You may get a great set that doesn't leak, you may find leaks at the seams and no matter what still be careful brush busting. Then I find people that say to get HH impertech and just know you'll probably sweat to death but will keep the rain out for sure. Anyone that has been feel free to chime in.


We got lucky and only wore rain gear two days and neither was an all day soaker.

The rain gear I took was medium quality at best. If I were to go back I would seriously consider buying some higher quality stuff that is breathable. But, keep in mind that the alder thickets (which are everywhere) can be close to an impenetrable jungle at times. Whatever you buy...I would recommend it be very, very durable. Otherwise it could get ripped to shreds.

I would also recommend the stiffest, highest quality, waterproof hunting/climbing boots you can afford. I had Lowa Tibet GTX and they were good, but would have been better if I had the 8" high version in lieu of the 6". My ankles, right knee and right achilles tendon were trashed after the hunt. I rolled my ankles several times. I also fell a couple times when packing out meat down the mountain through those damned alder jungles. I would also highly recommend trekking poles.

It was an extremely physical hunt! Fun, and a hunt of a lifetime, buy very physical. Go when you're still young! LOL.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm very envious-Good For You!
> 
> I took this Sitka buck two years ago out of Old Harbor. A trip of a lifetime! (I wouldn't expect many days this beautiful though. LOL)
> 
> View attachment 396901


Did you do a boat trip, or just fly into one of the bays and tent it?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a pic of a double that I was fortunate to be part of on the last day of the hunt.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm very envious-Good For You!
> 
> I took this Sitka buck two years ago out of Old Harbor. A trip of a lifetime! (I wouldn't expect many days this beautiful though. LOL)
> 
> View attachment 396901


Also do you think a guy could bow hunt the south end. not much cover from the looks of it. Id like to use the bow for a chance at pope and young.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Did you do a boat trip, or just fly into one of the bays and tent it?


Boat trip. I don't sleep well in a tent in bear territory.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Also do you think a guy could bow hunt the south end. not much cover from the looks of it. Id like to use the bow for a chance at pope and young.


Where we hunted a bow would make it a tough hunt. We took eight bucks and I think my 1st buck might be the only one that was sorta within bow range. But I'm more of a rifle hunter. A good bow hunter might think otherwise.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Boat trip. I don't sleep well in a tent in bear territory.


Haha, I hear ya. Im taking a fence, maybe it will be a good placebo.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Haha, I hear ya. Im taking a fence, maybe it will be a good placebo.


LOL...Maybe.

We saw a few of these:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> LOL...Maybe.
> 
> We saw a few of these:
> 
> View attachment 397105


Nice! I had one come into camp one year while my wife and I were bathing along the river. I just stand up naked and yell at em, he just ran off, scared him good.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

kotimaki said:


> A worn out pair of breathable stockingfoot waders works well for the lowers , good gore tex up top. This is for clear days...on wet days wear helly hansons over it. The one drawback to HH rain gear is the fact that it is slick enough when wet to allow one to slide down a mountain like a kid on a tobaggon.





GrizzlyHunter said:


> We got lucky and only wore rain gear two days and neither was an all day soaker.
> 
> The rain gear I took was medium quality at best. If I were to go back I would seriously consider buying some higher quality stuff that is breathable. But, keep in mind that the alder thickets (which are everywhere) can be close to an impenetrable jungle at times. Whatever you buy...I would recommend it be very, very durable. Otherwise it could get ripped to shreds.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking I will take the plunge and order some Sitka stuff. I have wanted their delta wading jacket for waterfowl hunting the last few years. Supposedly a very durable, non insulated shell. I should be able to fully test it throughout this hunting season to make sure I'm confident in its durability. I'd hate to get up there and be wet the whole time because my jacket or pants tore. I just hope its not too short with wearing rain pants on not waders. Dont need water running down my crack. 

The pants portion I'm still undecided on. Will probably be Sitka Delta or First lite SEAK. I will probably bring two pairs of boots as well. Sunrys isnt too far away and they carry Crispi, Lowa and Kennetrek I think so I should be able to find something between those 3 brands. For sure bringing trekking poles as well.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm intrigued, never been to Alaska. Currently have an Elk hunt penciled in for September 2020 but with my current PP situation it could possibly wait another year. 

I'll start doing some research. 

Funds, Gear, and Time off are not an issue. That being said I feel you have to experience a 3-4 day complete wash out like I have to fully understand the level of suck.... lol Choose your hunting partners carefully. 

The Seak system might do the trick though. That would be the only option in Alaska IMO. I would leave my Teton's at home.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Ill be testing the Seak out for 20 days in the northwest portion of Alaska this august on a flaot /hiking trip.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Adam Gibbs said:


> I'm thinking I will take the plunge and order some Sitka stuff. I have wanted their delta wading jacket for waterfowl hunting the last few years. Supposedly a very durable, non insulated shell. I should be able to fully test it throughout this hunting season to make sure I'm confident in its durability. I'd hate to get up there and be wet the whole time because my jacket or pants tore. I just hope its not too short with wearing rain pants on not waders. Dont need water running down my crack.
> 
> The pants portion I'm still undecided on. Will probably be Sitka Delta or First lite SEAK. I will probably bring two pairs of boots as well. Sunrys isnt too far away and they carry Crispi, Lowa and Kennetrek I think so I should be able to find something between those 3 brands. For sure bringing trekking poles as well.


XTRA TUFF are the boot in SEAK...for a reason


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Grizzly hunter is right, the vegetation is brutal on Kodiak, aside from the alders there is the ever present devils club.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Ill be testing the Seak out for 20 days in the northwest portion of Alaska this august on a flaot /hiking trip.


I will also be taking my breathable hippers and wading boots for the tussock grind.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

kotimaki said:


> XTRA TUFF are the boot in SEAK...for a reason


I feel that climbing 2000 ft or more and back down every day would be brutal in a rubber boots with no ankle support. Are you talking more for beach hunts and such?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Adam Gibbs said:


> I'm thinking I will take the plunge and order some Sitka stuff. I have wanted their delta wading jacket for waterfowl hunting the last few years. Supposedly a very durable, non insulated shell. I should be able to fully test it throughout this hunting season to make sure I'm confident in its durability. I'd hate to get up there and be wet the whole time because my jacket or pants tore. I just hope its not too short with wearing rain pants on not waders. Dont need water running down my crack.
> 
> The pants portion I'm still undecided on. Will probably be Sitka Delta or First lite SEAK. I will probably bring two pairs of boots as well. Sunrys isnt too far away and they carry Crispi, Lowa and Kennetrek I think so I should be able to find something between those 3 brands. For sure bringing trekking poles as well.


I just checked out the First Lite SEAK rain gear and it looks like it would be perfect for Alaska.

Your boot selections should provide good options also. And trekking poles...are a must for me!

Good luck!


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Adam Gibbs said:


> I feel that climbing 2000 ft or more and back down every day would be brutal in a rubber boots with no ankle support. Are you talking more for beach hunts and such?


I guess its a personal choice...Ive spent a lot of time in SEAK and a lot of time alpine hunting ...always xtra tuffs (SITKA SLIPPERS)


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Adam Gibbs said:


> I'm thinking I will take the plunge and order some Sitka stuff. I have wanted their delta wading jacket for waterfowl hunting the last few years. Supposedly a very durable, non insulated shell. I should be able to fully test it throughout this hunting season to make sure I'm confident in its durability. I'd hate to get up there and be wet the whole time because my jacket or pants tore. I just hope its not too short with wearing rain pants on not waders. Dont need water running down my crack.
> 
> The pants portion I'm still undecided on. Will probably be Sitka Delta or First lite SEAK. I will probably bring two pairs of boots as well. Sunrys isnt too far away and they carry Crispi, Lowa and Kennetrek I think so I should be able to find something between those 3 brands. For sure bringing trekking poles as well.


I have a pair of crispis, my feet get wet, comfortable boot but I just don't have good luck with gortex. Im going try the kennetreks next. My crispis weren't all leather, so im going with all leather. I hate boots, my feet always get wet, unless im wearing breathable hippers with a wading boot.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> I have a pair of crispis, my feet get wet, comfortable boot but I just don't have good luck with gortex. Im going try the kennetreks next. My crispis weren't all leather, so im going with all leather. I hate boots, my feet always get wet, unless im wearing breathable hippers with a wading boot.


My Lowas Tibet GTX's are an awesome boot. My feet never got wet in them. The only thing I didn't like is that they were 6" high, and I found that 8" would have been better for me. (I've had a dislocated ankle/broken tib-fib and my left ankle has been weak ever since.) I would seriously consider buying the same boot in 8" if I were to go back.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> I have a pair of crispis, my feet get wet, comfortable boot but I just don't have good luck with gortex. Im going try the kennetreks next. My crispis weren't all leather, so im going with all leather. I hate boots, my feet always get wet, unless im wearing breathable hippers with a wading boot.


I used Kennetreks on a wilderness hunt in the Bob Marshall and was very happy with them. I was the only guy at night that was not trying to get my boots next to camp stove to dry out.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The Doob said:


> I used Kennetreks on a wilderness hunt in the Bob Marshall and was very happy with them. I was the only guy at night that was not trying to get my boots next to camp stove to dry out.


I've got a bunch of bass pro/cabelas reward points , I almost squeezed the trigger on a pair today,. Are yours insulated or non? All they have in my size is the 400 insulated.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

The Doob said:


> I used Kennetreks on a wilderness hunt in the Bob Marshall and was very happy with them. I was the only guy at night that was not trying to get my boots next to camp stove to dry out.


I hear they make great boots also.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a pair of both the insulated and non-insulated Kennetrek mountain extremes. I bought the insulated ones as back ups and other than hiking in them while training, I never had to use them. They are a tad bulky compared to the uninsulated models, which I prefer.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

+1 for Mountain Extreme's uninsulated


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright I’m in! I can’t stand it anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! I was hoping you would sign up.
I'd like one more to join us. 3 guys would be nice to split the costs making this trip pretty affordable. Tik tok


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Im pretty flexible on dates and length of stay, but i would like to hit the silver salmon run or possibly the steehead run so late september or early oct would put us into tremendous fishing.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Im pretty flexible on dates and length of stay, but i would like to hit the silver salmon run or possibly the steehead run so late september or early oct would put us into tremendous fishing.


Dang, I have been toying with this and wondering if I could actually stay in shape enough to do it without slowing you down but the decision has been made easy for me. Your dates will find me quite literally on the other side of the continent. FM


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Im pretty flexible on dates and length of stay, but i would like to hit the silver salmon run or possibly the steehead run so late september or early oct would put us into tremendous fishing.


I don’t think it matters to
Me much at all. I’ll shoot ya a. Message on Facebook sometime in the next day or so. I’m in there more than here anymore. Sounds like between the two of us we should have about 99 percent of the gear already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

roo said:


> I don’t think it matters to
> Me much at all. I’ll shoot ya a. Message on Facebook sometime in the next day or so. I’m in there more than here anymore. Sounds like between the two of us we should have about 99 percent of the gear already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah I have a ton of gear including a pack raft to get across any deep water in the river


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

This sounds awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Bump, still looking for one more guy. So far there are 2 of us going. Hoping for one more.
I spent a bunch of cabelas points and got a pair kenetreks, breaking them in now for my Noatak trip in August.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Good idea on the break in - they are like ski boots, pretty stiff. That being said, the ankle support when side hilling is fantastic.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Bump, still looking for one more guy. So far there are 2 of us going. Hoping for one more.
> I spent a bunch of cabelas points and got a pair kenetreks, breaking them in now for my Noatak trip in August.
> View attachment 409329


VERY NICE!



The Doob said:


> Good idea on the break in - they are like ski boots, pretty stiff. That being said, the ankle support when side hilling is fantastic.


I wish I had boots just like these when I went. Maybe I wouldn't have taken so many diggers while descending the mountain.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds like an amazing adventure. How does the tents hold up in that area with so much rain fall?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hunting18 said:


> Sounds like an amazing adventure. How does the tents hold up in that area with so much rain fall?


Good tents will hold up. keeping seam sealer applied regularly helps' Years ago I had an old model eureka timberline, that help up in fierce mountain storms in Alaska, I now have Hilleberg tents.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Makes for a miserable trip with a cheap tent....lol

We always used a North face 4 season 4 man tent. Heavy but worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> I am planning on a trip to Kodiak Alaska last week of September in 2020. 2 weeks required. 1st week will be roadside camping and fishing for pacific run silver salmon. If you have never tasted fresh wild Alaskan silver salmon, you are missing out. the fishing is just plain stupid. Kodiak island has some of the best silver salmon fishing you will ever find. we rent a car and tent camp on the road system, which, offers several opportunities to catch fresh salmon in the ocean and tributaries. We will easily be able to fill a cooler or 2 with fresh salmon. there are a couple places in the town of Kodiak that can process our catch for the trip home or just ship it back.
> The 2nd week we can fly into a remote community via island air scheduled airlines. The deer at that time will be up high so we will hike up and spike camp in to the nearby mountains and pursue Sitka black tail deer. winters have been mild the last couple of years so deer number should be good.
> The trip costs will be car rental for the week split 2-3 ways, scheduled flight from Kodiak to one of the many communities. Meat shipping cost and a flight from det to Kodiak. I have an Alaska air miles card that offers a companion fare, so if anyone is interested we could fly rather cheaply. a ticket without the card would cost about 1000 rt det-kod. fish and hunting tags 5-600. Depending on how many go (no more than 3) we could do this trip for roughly 2500 a piece.
> Looking for serious people.
> Note; I don't want to do a boat trip, I don't want to do a lodge trip, this trip will be a bare bones outdoorsman diy trip.





brushbuster said:


> This will be a true Alaskan experience. I hope one or 2 will join me. Kodiak is a neat place, wild setting and teaming with wildlife. the hunting will be good but I tell you what, the Alaska fishing experience is exceptional.





brushbuster said:


> Bump, still looking for one more guy. So far there are 2 of us going. Hoping for one more.
> I spent a bunch of cabelas points and got a pair kenetreks, breaking them in now for my Noatak trip in August.


Gentlemen, gentlemen. Bushbuster is looking for just one outdoorsman, just one, who is willing to participate in what is surely an adventure of a lifetime. With as much lead time as is available, the minimal costs involved, and someone with experience having the planning already done, there must be one adventurer available. An opportunity knocks...... FM


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen. Bushbuster is looking for just one outdoorsman, just one, who is willing to participate in what is surely an adventure of a lifetime. With as much lead time as is available, the minimal costs involved, and someone with experience having the planning already done, there must be one adventurer available. An opportunity knocks...... FM


Yup, knock knock. Just wanting to get this trip squared away so I can start planning for another one.


----------

